# Typical summer scenes in the mountains of Kyushu, Japan



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 27, 2014)

Please enjoy this video of typical plants and animals of Kyushu in Fukuoka Prefecture.

Japanese Summer Scenes


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 27, 2014)

Stunning! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lmpgs (Aug 27, 2014)

Thank you for sharing, it's so refreshing considering the hot greek summer!


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 27, 2014)

Wonderful Flora of Japan!!


----------



## Secundino (Aug 27, 2014)

Nice as always - thanks fot sharing! It looks so refreshing - but when you write about _C. reflexa_ it makes me think that is a hot fog...


----------



## fibre (Aug 27, 2014)

What a forest! Would love to stay there for a while. Maybe one day...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 27, 2014)

Secundino said:


> It looks so refreshing - but when you write about _C. reflexa_ it makes me think that is a hot fog...



Well, relatively speaking the forest at this altitude is a bit cooler than in the lowlands where I live, and much cooler than the heat island of the nearby Fukuoka City (population ~1.3 million). Daily highs on sunny days are around 30-32 C, while cloudy days wouldn't go over 26-28 C. It is the horseflies that are a real challenge when stopping to take photos!

A plant in habitat from yesterday morning:


----------



## naoki (Aug 27, 2014)

Wonderful video, Tom! "typical" plants, huh? oke: These Calanthe and Thrixspermum aren't that common, are they?

I love the sound of Meimuna opalifera (tsukutsuku-boushi cicada), but I guess it is telling us the summer is almost over...


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 27, 2014)

Beautiful, and excellent photography as always. Thanks!


----------



## abax (Aug 27, 2014)

I really enjoy these outings with you. However, the water sounds are so
hypnotic that I almost fall asleep...maybe entranced is a better word.
Anyway, thank you.


----------



## Migrant13 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks again for sharing these! I especially enjoyed this one with no commentary and just natural sounds because it made me feel like I was actually there hiking in the woods. And the labelled plants/insects was very helpful too.


----------



## tonyw (Aug 28, 2014)

Wonderful video,as are all your others.


----------



## Clark (Aug 29, 2014)

Well done! Great color!
Thumbs up for all the Lillium!

Looks like you had the place all to yourself. 
Jealous.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks to everyone. I'm glad you are enjoying the video.



naoki said:


> Wonderful video, Tom! "typical" plants, huh? oke: These Calanthe and Thrixspermum aren't that common, are they?
> 
> I love the sound of Meimuna opalifera (tsukutsuku-boushi cicada), but I guess it is telling us the summer is almost over...



Hey Naoki, yes indeed summer is fading here now. The truth is that the video was shot over two months time - July and August - so each clip has different sounds. This year was odd too, cool and very wet, like the monsoon never ended and heat of late July and August couldn't build up. Going to be a bad year for rice.

As for the rarity of things in the video, I'd say that the Thrixspermum is indeed a common species locally and throughout its range in Japan. C. reflexa is another matter. It is considered threatened to endangered in all of Japan, but luckily is found from southern Hokkaido to Kyushu and won't be completely lost. In the Fukuoka area I've seen it only in a few places.



Clark said:


> Well done! Great color!
> Thumbs up for all the Lillium!
> 
> Looks like you had the place all to yourself.
> Jealous.



Thanks Clark. I try to present nature videos such that they reflect what "once was". In truth Japan is a very busy place, particularly near a big city like Fukuoka.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 30, 2014)

Great work again Tom!!!! Thanks a lot for showing!!!!
You used a tripod for most of the sequences, didn't you? That really brings a lot !!!!
Jean


----------



## trdyl (Aug 30, 2014)

Loved the videos, Tom. Thanks!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks again.

Yes Jean, I did use a tripod for many of the shots. I think it makes a more professonial look. Tough to do with butterflies however!


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 1, 2014)

:clap::clap::clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 12, 2014)

Very nice! Ty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2014)

Finally got to watch. Fresh water land crab?!?! Amazing!!


----------

